# Uber Sydney UBER XL Versus UBER SELECT



## Boondog1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Hello All,

Anyone driving UBER XL & SELECT?

Few q's...

1. Can you have both running at the same time?
2. How many UBER XL JOBS -How many Uber Select

3.Any suggested vehicles? Eg Toyota Kluger?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm sure sydney wouldnt be different, yes many run XL and Select at the same time.


----------

